# Raw Lambs Liver



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Can someone tell me if raw liver is okay,I offered some to Bramble for his evening meal with some kibble. He ate the kibble and left the liver :bored:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> Can someone tell me if raw liver is okay,I offered some to Bramble for his evening meal with some kibble. He ate the kibble and left the liver :bored:


I hope so as I have been feeding raw liver from ox, pig, lamb and chicken to my dogs for over 12 years!


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Lots of dogs don't like it raw. Try flash frying it


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to add too much liver can make them loose, you'd normally build up from very small amounts to avoid that!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

It's fine, but as others have said, don't for goodness sake give him a lot if he's never had it before, or you'll have to get the hose out for the garden! 

It took Rocky a while to eat it completely raw, and he still takes forever with it. I used to put it on the George Foreman for a minute or so to warm it up and slightly cook the surface, he snaffled it down then


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

It was only a wee bit I found in the freezer, I will try lightly cooking it next time, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't feed raw and kibble in the same meal I'm afraid, they're fine completely separately, but they digest at different rates, which could lead to an upset tum as well


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

I feed some liver once a week but my dog will only eat ox liver. It might be worth trying liver from a different animal. I first tried my dog with lamb's liver and he would not touch it either.


----------

